# Looking for hosting for new-built Joomla sites



## Kostoprav (Aug 17, 2017)

Well, I need your help, dudes. Thinking to host my new-built Joomla sites:
10 gbs of disk space, 2 web sites. Budget is $10/mo.
What can you say about ************** and their Joomla hosting packages?

Any alternatives for comparison please?


----------



## Localnode (Aug 18, 2017)

Some of the "Joomla hosting" and "Wordpress hosting" is just a marketing trick.
Some hosts actually do specialise in it - whereas others simply use it for marketing.
Keep that in mind when looking at hosts. Ask them what their specialised script hosting includes.


----------



## graeme (Aug 19, 2017)

You have recommended a lot of hosts in previous posts - why not use one of those?


----------



## Orestock (Aug 22, 2017)

Excellent pricing for a lot of room and features, nice control panel with a load of features. 

I've been moving from host to host trying different ones out, and so far ************** have been the best. Top notch support!
It was also very easy to upgrade, took only a minute and can be done at any time.


----------



## radwebhosting (Aug 23, 2017)

Any host that has Softaculous should be able to help


----------



## HeheSparkling (Aug 31, 2017)

While other hosts looked more expensive at first glance they get cheaper the longer you sign up. This openness is encouraging because they will probable be more open about other things as well. For example I host a website with an Australian target audience and the host sends you an email explaining absolutely everything, if they had downtime, why it happened and any problems they were having.


----------



## Jackwebbby (Sep 1, 2017)

Although I've only been with ************** for a short period of time, I'm very impressed. Sign up was easy, support is great, speed is fantastic, and their prices are outstanding. I'm the webmaster for several sites, and I'll be moving all of them to this host.. Double thumbs up to them!


----------



## Exmasters-Mark (Sep 4, 2017)

Jackwebbby said:


> Although I've only been with ************** for a short period of time, I'm very impressed. Sign up was easy, support is great, speed is fantastic, and their prices are outstanding. I'm the webmaster for several sites, and I'll be moving all of them to this host.. Double thumbs up to them!


How long has the web host been in business? Have they changed management/ ownership in that time or, more importantly, recently?


----------



## Jonathan (Sep 8, 2017)

Mrejkin said:


> Hosting performance is extremely quick compared to my last hosting provider.
> Support is helpful, servers are fast and stable. Highly recommend ************** service for any kind of web sites.


Have you actually used them?


----------



## radwebhosting (Sep 8, 2017)

Jonathan said:


> Have you actually used them?


Those guys are super popular on the forums...they are truly the most popular web hosting provider with hands-down the most happy clients.


----------

